# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Vamos preparando la próxima Quedada en Madrid?

## Rafa505

Bueno..., se acerca el puente, como la otra vez quedamos en puente, de puente a puente... ya sabeis, así que nada, a ver quién queda.

----------


## Ayy

me apuuunto...
Ademas... tocaria celebrar el cumple de Ella...

----------


## ElGranDantón

Y me tiro porque me toca.

Ya podríais hacer una quedada a finales de diciembre, que es cuando yo voy a la piel de toro.

Saludos.

----------


## mariio

yo si es pronto,me apunto,no lo dudes

----------


## Felipe

En principio sí, pero depende del día.

----------


## Dow

pero decid un dia yaaaaaa

----------


## Ayy

ummm mejor el jueves o el viernes¿? es que el sabado es demasiado tipico... y siempre es mejor quedar entre semana...
lo dice el Canuto... al final...

----------


## Rafa505

> ummm mejor el jueves o el viernes¿? es que el sabado es demasiado tipico... y siempre es mejor quedar entre semana...
> lo dice el Canuto... al final...


Esa es la peor excusa que he oido en mi vida.  :Wink:  

A mi de momento me da igual.

----------


## Ayy

bueno, a mi me da lo mismo..... pero habria que ir poniendo un dia ya...
y hacer uan quedada bien... no de 3 o 4 personas..
por lo menos... una de 50 o 60.... venga... tos pa' Madrid!!!!! :twisted:

----------


## Raicon

> bueno, a mi me da lo mismo..... pero habria que ir poniendo un dia ya...
> y hacer uan quedada bien... no de 3 o 4 personas..
> por lo menos... una de 50 o 60.... venga... tos pa' Madrid!!!!! :twisted:


ya molaría... en principio tengo planes para ir a Madrid a estudiar/vivir, asi que quizá un dia acabe llendo...

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo este puente no puedo. Me voy a Fuerteventura  :D  :D  :D  :D .

 Son mis vacaciones, ¡¡ya era hora!! 8-)

----------


## Ayy

> Yo este puente no puedo. Me voy a Fuerteventura  :D  :D  :D  :D .
> 
>  Son mis vacaciones, ¡¡ya era hora!! 8-)


 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(   llevas un tiempo evitandonos.....  que te hemos hecho¿? 
te somos fieles eidan.... no nos abandones en un momento tan tragico...
las vacaciones no son tan importantes....


P.D: me voy en tu lugar yo, y tu vas a la quedada vale¿?  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

si lo seguimos postponiendo.... nos veo quedando en nochevieja...
a ver, los que no pueden todos los dias, que digan que dias si pueden, y nos acoplamos a sus "ajetreadas agendas"    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Venga va, me apunto...

Tal vez traiga a un amigo de la sei, pero eso lo confirmaré esta noche (si es que a él le apetece quedar con vosotros  :117: )

Ayy, me llevo los aros y el cubo? :roll: Asi me ahorro ir hasta las Rozas...

Y encima eidan, que aún no le conozco en persona, se nos escaquea... Lo que hace la gente para no verme 

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mralonso

si puedo, me encantaria venir, depende las fechas bengo

----------


## Ayy

vale Gonzalo, porque ya la tengo casi perfecta...
me falta la musica solo...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> bengo


 :-(  :(

----------


## mariio

yo este puente no puedo,advertencia,si yo voy,están obligados a ir:Dow,Eidan,Gonzalo y Ella
dicho queda

----------


## Dow

que dices... pffff

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> yo este puente no puedo,advertencia,si yo voy,están obligados a ir:Dow,Eidan,Gonzalo y Ella
> dicho queda


Pero como no vienes... noe stoy obligado a ir  :D  :D 

Aunque si no voy, Ayy me corta los ****

Vamos a poner fecha porque si no no quedamos nunca...

*VIERNES 7*  a las _5:30_ en el ...

----------


## Ayy

no Gon, no te los corto....   solo te los arranco, los pisoteo, y luego los frio, tras lo cual te hago comertelos.....

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Importante confirmar la asistencia antes del viernes a las 12:00 , y asi nos tenemos todos organizados. Si alguien decide ir de sorpresa sin avisar, Ayy se encargará de hacerle lo descrito encima de este mensaje   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Yo no aviso de que voy, me gusta el peligro. 8-)

----------


## mariio

no estoy de acuerdo,vamos a quedar con tiempo para que a la gente le de tiempo a apuntarse

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Y cuándo quieres que quedemos?

----------


## mariio

ps no se
pero minimo quedar pa navidades

----------


## Rafa505

Para Navidades del año que viene dirás, porque para estas es muy pronto.

----------


## Ayy

en Navidades me ha dicho Poza que se viene...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El caso es tocar las narices   :Lol:   Con lo bien que estábamos el viernes... A ver ¿qué día de navidades exáctamente?

----------


## Rafa505

Antes del 21 por favor.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

encima con exigencias....
Gon, este viernes yo sí que tengo asociación... asi que como no hay quedada... te vienes con los aritos.. jajaja

P.D: a los que quieren solo en navidad.... ya os vale!!
vaya exigencias!!

----------


## Rafa505

A ver, ha preguntado Gonzalo que cuando queremos que se quede, yo he contestado que antes del 21 si puede ser, nada de exigencias.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

Y que pasa este puente... os vais todos por ahi o algo asi¿?

----------


## Felipe

> Y que pasa este puente... os vais todos por ahi o algo asi¿?


No, cuando me voy es en navidades.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues se cerró el tema entonces  :roll:  ESTE VIERNES A LAS 5:30  EN LABERINTO

Rafa, edita el primer mensaje para poner la gente que viene

----------


## Rafa505

¿Quienes son?

----------


## Ayy

todos... Tamariz, Stone, Ammar...
Y luego ya nosotros, los profesionales..
Yo si es el viernes....  chungo.. pues tengo reunion aqui en mi asociacion... pero algo podre hacer...

----------


## Rafa505

Oh, ha llegado el Festival del Humor al foro.


PD: Casi mejor dejamos la quedada para mas adelante ¿no?.

----------


## Ayy

Uy Gonzalo... esto me suena al street magic por atocha..   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pero vamos a ver... ¡Con lo bien que quedaba puesto el viernes! ¿Porqué empeñarse ahora en retrasarlo hasta navidades? Así solo se crea confusión y  al final no irá nadie (solo yo ¬¬)

De momento vienen, 

Ayy
Felipe ??
Yo
Rafa ??
Dow ??
Claudia (tenemos que celebrar tu cumple xD)
...

Los que tengas interrogaciones que confirmen si vienen, que queda 1 día para la quedada y aún no hay nada claro.

----------


## Rafa505

Voy.
¿Claudia va?, no he visto ningún mensaje suyo en este tema.

----------


## Ayy

buffff  los 3 na mas :Confused: 
vamos jodidillos....
Claudia!!!!!!!!!   que hago con tu regalo¿¿?¿?¿?¿?
me o guardo o que??

Dow, que hago con el tuyo??

----------


## Dow

> Dow, que hago con el tuyo??



te lo cambio por un reloj...

yo no sé, decid hora y lugar y tal

----------


## Rafa505

> *VIERNES 7*  a las _5:30_ en el ...

----------


## Dow

viernes no puedo, tengo la mala costumbre de no hacer puentes nunca...  :(

----------


## Rafa505

Lo dejamos para otra. 

O bueno, también se puede el sábado.

Si es el sábado, yo no voy.

----------


## Dow

seréis tan tontos de no quedar mañana por mi

----------


## Rafa505

Ayu tampoco va el viernes ha dicho, entonces iriamos solo Gonzalo y yo.

----------


## Ayy

yo a las 5 y media i podria.... pero hasta las 6 y media nada mas..
a las 7 tengo reunion de mi asociacion para temas internos..
Dow, me falta una parte detu regalo... que en estos momentos me es imposible... ya te lo comento si eso por msn..
que hacemos entonces?

----------


## Rafa505

Por mi parte lo dejamos, no hay prisa. y para hacer las cosas mal no se hacen.

----------


## Ayy

bueno, somo cojon..dos........    4 paginas de post, para alfinal decir que no hacemos nada... si es que...
De todas formas..
Ibamos:
Gonzalo
Rafa
Felipe¿?
Clau¿?
Yo

----------


## Dow

yo sigo sin ver ningún mensaje de Clau jaja

----------


## Felipe

Yo no voy. Con tanta indecisión, acabo de hacer otro plan.

----------


## Ayy

Si si Felipe.... será por la indecisión...  con ésto de que no viene Eidan... se te quitan las ganas no??  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

çSi es que el caso es liarla siempre... Siempre va todo perfecto, pero cuando quedan 2 dáis para la quedada ya empezamos a liarla, a decir que otro día, que tal, y al final la gente nunca va... ¬¬

----------


## Ayy

la culpa fue de Rafa... él empezó todo...

----------


## mariio

lo dije,hay que quedar con tiempo

----------


## eidanyoson

Me ha dado tiempo  a ir y volver de vacaciones y vosotros sois incapaces de quedar ¡¡¡Qué vergüenza!!!  :D.


 A ver si os organizáis y, ya que estoy de vuelta, me cuelo y voy. 



 Por cierto ¡QUE PLAYAS!, no había visto playas así en mi vida, ni el caribe oiga...

----------


## Rafa505

¿El sábado que viene?.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Por cierto ¡QUE PLAYAS!, no había visto playas así en mi vida, ni el caribe oiga...


Pues yo he visto en la tele que lo hoteles estaban al 70%, pero que las playas no llegaban ni al 1 del frío que hace por las canarias xD

----------


## Rafa505

Ah no no, yo el Sábado que viene no puedo, que voy a ver a Gea.

----------


## Ayy

No puedo ni viernes ni sabado, el viernes actuo solidariamente en el Hospital Ramon y Cajal, y el Sabado en el ....   No recuerdo cual era jejeje o 12 de octubre, o La Paz...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Nada... lo dejamos para navidades para poder prepararlo con más tiempo y aquí nadie hace nada. A este paso volveremos a empezar a "discutir" el día antes de la fecha que se proponga y nos quedaremos sin nada otra vez ¬¬

----------


## Ayy

bueno...... si lo seguimos dejando.....     me veo queando las navidades del 2013.......
que dia? (para las de este año)

----------


## Ayy

bua a tomar por saco joer.....
nadie se apunta, nadie se compromete, nadie organiza... a la mierda!!
ya no se queda...  esto no es serio...

----------


## Felipe

En mi caso es imposible porque no voy a estar en todas las navidades en Madrid. Por eso no he dicho nada. Perdimos una buena ocasión hace un par de semanas.

----------


## Ayy

si es ue el problema es que la gente al ir a quedar, no confirma, que si uno no puede, que si otro si pero luego no....
y asi no se puede..

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> si es ue el problema es que la gente al ir a quedar, no confirma, que si uno no puede, que si otro si pero luego no....
> y asi no se puede..


Y que nadie le pone ganas

----------


## Ayy

y por eso se le quitan a unolas ganas de organizar otra quedada...

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno, vamos a ver...


*Quedada*

En el Laberinto
Sábado 26 de enero 
16:30 de la tarde.

*Lista*

Yo

----------


## Felipe

Depende del horario de los partidos de mis hijos. Este año están jugando muchos los sábados por la tarde, sin ir más lejos anteayer a las 17h.

*Lista*

Tú
Quizá yo

----------


## Dow

*Lista*

Tú
Quizás él.

----------


## Mago Gon

yo y rahezar (del foro) nos apuntamos, decid fecha y hora!

----------


## Dow

*Lista*

Vosotros

----------


## Felipe

*Lista*

Ellos

----------


## Rafa505

> yo y rahezar (del foro) nos apuntamos, decid fecha y hora!


Vaya, dilo hace 20 días.




> *Lista*
> 
> Vosotros


¿Vosotros?, ¿qué vosotros?, ¿vosotros o ellos?, ¿ellos o vosotros?, ¿Ella?.

----------


## Ayy

si esto no es serio..
asi no se puede..

IGN viene este finde, preguntarle a el y se hacce una quedada sobre la marcha....   DOW, tengo algo tuyo, Clau, tuyo tambien,   Orellana, me debes unos movimientos del rubik...

----------


## Dow

yo tengo algo tuyo, que te dio Rafael Amieva...

----------


## Benji_

Quizas si quedaseis este sabado, podría ir (Aun no lo se seguro, pero por animar el cotarro  :Wink1: ).

Un saludo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pues ahora que tenemos AVE...  :117:

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué siempre quedáis tan lejos de mi casa?  :(

----------


## Rafa505

¿Quedamos en serio?, ¿quedamos en casa de Ignoto?.

Eh, va que hoy es jueves ya, yo si voy.

----------


## Ayy

a casa de Ignoto??

----------


## magomurga

> ¿Por qué siempre quedáis tan lejos de mi casa?  :(


Ya me gustaria estar ahora por valencia...... nunca imagine que lo diria pero jdr ¡¡¡¡Como lo añoro!!!!!


Nada para este verano una quedada magica en xirivella, que ignoto invita a mandarinas......

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos a ver, en serio ya, dejémonos de morriña y de coñas, ¿se queda o no se queda?.

Fijo hay dos y a lo mejor otros dos de Cuenca (¿quién será?), uno de ellos es profano.

----------


## Ayy

yo....  segun como quedeis..
Si vamos bien, y definimos la hora ya...
porque el lugar supongo que será el laberinto magico..

----------


## ign

> Vamos a ver, en serio ya, dejémonos de morriña y de coñas, ¿se queda o no se queda?.
> 
> Fijo hay dos y a lo mejor otros dos de Cuenca (¿quién será?), uno de ellos es profano.


Por desgracia, esta vez no me acompaña mi amigo Albert (que el otro día le faltó hacer algo).
De ir, iría con un amiguete profano, sí, pero antes del concierto que empieza a las ocho.

A ver si podemos vernos con mucha tranquilidad y más cervezas...  :twisted:

----------


## Rafa505

Pues quedamos pronto y así podemos estar un ratillo hasta las ocho, de momento somos 5.
¿Qué tal a las 17:00 en el Laberinto?

----------


## Benji_

Por mi chachi.  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

A mi ponme en opcional...

----------


## Rafa505

> A mi ponme en opcional...


¿Y cuándo lo sabes?.

A Ign lo mismo, ¿cuándo sabrás si puedes venir?

----------


## Ayy

segun la hora que pongais, y unos planes de actuaciones sin definir...
asi que no podría avisar

----------


## Rafa505

No digas según que hora, di que hora te viene bien. ¿Las 17:00?

Otra cosa, de momento fijo somos dos, avisa porque no es plan de ir dos solo.

Luego decimos que si poca seriedad...

----------


## ign

Perdón, que me acabo de levantar...   :Wink:  

Creo que a las 5 estaré por los madriles, así que si mi amigo quiere que nos acerquemos, vamos. De momento se lo he comentado y no le ha parecido mal.

----------


## Rafa505

Venga, a la duodécima va la vencida, ya fijo que quedamos *a las 17:00 en el Laberinto*

----------


## keko

que día? por si acaso me da por presentarme...

saludos

----------


## ign

Parece que podré ir, de todos modos tengo los teléfonos de algunos de vosotros por lo que pueda surgir. Los teléfonos no, los números, porque si tuviera los teléfonos a ver a dónde os llamaba.

A lo que iba, que me lío. Según Rafa, la quedada está programada para mañana, sábado 16 de febrero de 2008.

Aaaaaaamén.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

si va IGN yo no voy... :x  :x 
xD xD

bueno... habrá que hacer una excepcion

----------


## ign

> si va IGN yo no voy... :x  :x 
> xD xD
> 
> bueno... habrá que hacer una excepcion


No vengas, si no nos haces falta ninguna...



...




 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

eso no es lo que me dices por el msn piratilla....

----------


## ign

Entiende que por las noches me siento solo...

...y que busco compañia con el messenger y la cam...

 :(  :(  :(

----------


## Ayy

a..... ya decia yo que hacias gestos raros....   IGN Vanega...  a partir de ahora.. xD

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Me he enterao un poquillo tarde. No sé si podré pasarme, pero lo intentaré

----------


## Felipe

Yo no puedo. Tengo partido a las 16 horas.

----------


## Benji_

Pues ha estado chachi la quedada  :Smile1:  Quizás hemos hecho menos magia que otras veces (IGN la próxima no te escapas sin hacer nada  :Wink1: ), y nada divagando de lo divino y lo humano (mágico  :Wink1: )

Un placer conocer a IGN  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

Yo no he podido ir... tras 45 minutos esperando al autobus, he desistido...  y he llamado a Rafa y a IGN pero moviles apagados en ambos casos..
La proxima trataré de ir...  que me he quedado con las ganas..

----------


## Benji_

Ummmhh... Me temo que el Laberinto no es el sitio con mayor cobertura del mundo  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## YaGo

Joder, acabo de leer esto. Posiblemente me habría podido pasar, que estoy de vacaciones, por fin.

En cuanto al laberinto, personalmente creo que no es un buen sitio, está en el centro de Madrid, sí, pero en coche es casi imposible llegar. Deberíais buscar un sitio más accesible.

En fin, a ver en la próxima.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Algún sitio así curioso también donde poder ir?.

----------


## Felipe

> ¿Algún sitio así curioso también donde poder ir?.


Supongo que el pub de la Plaza de las Artes puede estar bien pero no sé a qué hora abrirán por la tarde. Después se podría ver alguna actuación.

----------


## Mago Gon

[quote="Rafa505"]


> yo y rahezar (del foro) nos apuntamos, decid fecha y hora!


Vaya, dilo hace 20 días.

Yo hace 20 dias no estaba en este foro , me referia a la proxima

----------


## Ayy

venga
ahora si que se puedeprogramar una con un poquito de adelanto no??

----------


## Dow

vangohg en Moncloa es buen sitio...

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya que queréis quedar en el centro por comodidad de todo el mundo (mira que eso no me lo creo) podrías quedar en el centro geográfico de Madrid, que es en el Cerro de los Ángeles, Getafe (no, no es el kilómetro cero de la Puerta del Sol...).

 O si lo queréis más complicado quedamos en Punctum, nombre que dieron los romanos a Pinto, dónde creían ellos que era el centro..

 Pero yo sigo diciendo que Alcalá de Henares tiene unas tapas im-prezionantes  :D

----------


## Dow

la verdad es que el índalo de alcalá... mmmm

----------


## eidanyoson

El Índalo ¿eh?, pues no es ni el más rico ni el mejor (de los que yo conozca). Encontré uno el otro día, con un horno propio, que te dan de tapas unos bocadillitos y unas empanadas recién hechas que vamos...  8)

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por Rafa505
> 
> ¿Algún sitio así curioso también donde poder ir?.
> 
> 
> Supongo que el pub de la Plaza de las Artes puede estar bien pero no sé a qué hora abrirán por la tarde. Después se podría ver alguna actuación.


Un domingo para luego ir a ver el "Laberinto Mágico" sí que estaría bien.  :Smile1:  



Lo del Cerro tampoco me parece mal.  :Lol:

----------


## rafa cama

> Un domingo para luego ir a ver el "Laberinto Mágico" sí que estaría bien.


Totalmente de acuerdo  :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

> O si lo queréis más complicado quedamos en Punctum, nombre que dieron los romanos a Pinto, dónde creían ellos que era el centro..


Mejor quedar entre Pinto y Valdemoro.

Creo que la opción de La Plaza de las Artes está bien. Tiene fácil acceso desde la M30 y por metro y autobús se llega fácil. Podemos quedar un viernes, un sábado o un domingo y así ver una actuación. Si es los domingos podemos ver al que tengo aquí arriba y sus colegas, que me apetece mucho verles.

----------


## Ayy

Para eso quedamos el 30, que en mi honor hacen una gala especial.. por ser mi cumple... xD 
Vamos, es el 28... pero como actuan los domingos..

----------


## Ayy

entonces que hacemos?? que luego nos pilla el toro...

----------


## Rafa505

> Para eso quedamos el 30, que en mi honor hacen una gala especial.. por ser mi cumple... xD


¿El 30?, ¿el 30 de Febrero?.

Yo podría así pronto este sábado, más tarde estoy de exámenes y más tarde de vacaciones.
Así que por mí o este fin de semana o ya después de Semana Santa.

----------


## Ayy

30 de marzo.... que además a lo mejor viene Poza...

----------


## Rafa505

Un poco pronto ¿no?.

Pero vamos, tú vete organizando si quieres y deja de amenazarnos con el toro  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

es que luego pasa lo que pasa tio... ya van 3 veces que se organiza durante la semana y no se queda luego..
mira a los colegas de barcelona, que lo preparan desde meses antes..

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> es que luego pasa lo que pasa tio... ya van 3 veces que se organiza durante la semana y no se queda luego..
> mira a los colegas de barcelona, que lo preparan desde meses antes..


... y no nos ponemos de acuerdo. Claro! me dieron un golpe de estado y pasa lo que pasa, las facciones luchan por el poder y se pelean entre ellas.  :117: 

Tendré que ir a los MadrileS a imponer una nueva dictadura Berliniana (ahora con el Ave es más barato)

----------


## eidanyoson

Y más lento.

 ( y lo de más barato depende...)

----------


## Ayy

bueno, un numi  mas no influye mucho... jaja
Eidan, tu a la quedada te apuntas :Confused: 
vamos diciendo de momento quien tiene intención de venir...
Ayy
Rafa505
NumiBerlin...

quien da mas!!

----------


## Ayy

tunturun..... pasará lo de sieeeempre

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo me apunto con un por si acaso. Hasta el 30 queda mucho y mi trabajo es muy "pugnetero" (O´ma style)

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Yo me apunto también y así os conozco. Si quedáis definitivamente poner la hora y el sitio ok?

Saludos a to2!

----------


## Rafa505

¿Eidan vendrá con mulata como la última vez?.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

Ampliamos lista....  
Rafa505
Dow (seguro que viene)
Gonzalo Orellana (igual)
Eidanyoson
Franmanzaneda
Ayy
NumiBerlín....
vamos siendo mas...

----------


## Dow

jum...

pero cuándo es? xD

----------


## Ayy

cuando queráis...
pongamos una fecha YA

que viene mejor... un viernes, un sabado o un domingo¿?

----------


## Felipe

> ¿Eidan vendrá con mulata como la última vez?.


El que llevó la mulata fui yo. Eydan llevó un mulatón. :D Ojalá vuelva.

----------


## Dow

yo.... viernes o sábado

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

*Sábado 8 a las 5:30*

¿A quién le viene bien?

----------


## Dow

a mi me parece guai, además que luego iré a houdini... la cosa es que de ir, llevaría a una amiga profana con la que luego voy a Houdini.

----------


## Rafa505

Yo no voy. 

Exámenes...

----------


## eidanyoson

¿No era el 30?  :roll:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ¿No era el 30?  :roll:


Ya no  :117: 


Además, soy tonto (aunque ya sé que muchos lo sabíais). Tal vez no pueda ir el día 8 (cosas de mujeres)... Asi que podemos dejarlo p'al viernes o aplazarlo para despues de semana santa o dejarlo el día 8 y así os librais de mi  :roll: 

Como querais

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos, que al final es el 30.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Vamos, que al final es el 30.


Definitivamente, la coca-cola me está afectando la cabeza. Creía que os referíais al dia 30, del mes anterior, pero ahora que lo pienso, febrero es difícil que tengo 30 días   :Lol:  

Pues eso, que el día 30 es perfecto.






















Ayy: Al final el tema del libro va a ser algo complicao, porque es muy trabajoso de construir, pero tengo una cosilla con las cartas que seguro que te gusta   :Wink:

----------


## mralonso

Gonzalo Orellana
bones  :Wink1:  si bas des de bcn pun nar amb t ?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Esto es un código secreto?, ¿al revés tiene sentido?.

----------


## Dow

al revés es etopic.

dudo que pueda ir a la quedada.

----------


## eidanyoson

la del 8 o la del 30 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  ¿dowi?

----------


## Dow

el 30 curraría, y la del 8 pues eso, no creo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Gonzalo Orellana
> bones  si bas des de bcn pun nar amb t ?


No te entiendo :S

¿Cómo va la lista de la gente que viene el día 30? Habrá mulatas?  8-)

----------


## Ayy

el dia 8 me viene bien... eld ia 30 me viene bien...
os dejo libre elección....

P.D: Gonzalo sí, definitivamente, eres tonto... xD

P.D2:  Ya me dirás eso de las cartitas....

----------


## Felipe

El día 8 no puedo, tengo ya otros dos compromisos. El día 30 está un poco lejos, ya veremos, aunque se puede ir reservando la fecha.

----------


## Ayy

No se puede ir reservando Felipe...
YA está reservada....

----------


## Felipe

> No se puede ir reservando Felipe...
> YA está reservada....


Pues entonces no Ayy más que hablar.  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Es en la Plaza de las Artes ¿no?.

----------


## Ayy

al laberinto magico.... esté donde esté.... :D

----------


## Felipe

Ya que hemos empleado 6 ó 7 páginas en quedar un día, a ver cuántas llenamos para acordar el sitio. Se admiten apuestas, yo creo que hasta la 14 no nos ponemos de acuerdo.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Apostamos?, yo digo que quince.
Ahora sólo toca hacer spam.

En serio, no hay nada que hablar ¿no?, vamos a ver el Laberinto Mágico y ya está.

----------


## Felipe

Sólo por ganar la apuesta ¿el Laberinto Mágico es el mismo sitio que el Laberinto de la calle San Mateo? 8)

----------


## Rafa505

No, el Laberinto Mágico es esto:

http://www.laberintomagico.es/

Me imagino que lo sabes, pero para el que no lo sepa (y para llegar a las quince páginas).

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo apuesto que nos quedamos en 13  :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si es que mira a los de Barcelooona, en 5 páginas se han montao una buena. , y nosotros no pasamos de los 4 gatos de siempre, y eso cuando no falla nadie  :117: 

Hace falta más movimiento!!!

----------


## Ayy

yo m iré a vivir a Barcelona...

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre, tened en cuenta que, cuando acabe el Laberinto, para las cervezas de después casi seguro que nos uniremos los 4 o 5 que actuemos, algún amiguete más que se apunte, etc...  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

ok... dia 30 al laberinto mágico!!


Rafa505 
Dow (seguro que viene) 
Gonzalo Orellana (igual) 
Eidanyoson 
Franmanzaneda 
Felipe(reserva el día)
Ayy

y luego sumarle los que actúan..

Más alguno que se apunte a última hora... 

guay guay guay..
va a estar guapa la KeDaDa

----------


## Felipe

> ok... dia 30 al laberinto mágico!!
> 
> Felipe(reserva el día)


Ya he reservado (a ver si pasamos de página).

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> ok... dia 30 al laberinto mágico!!
> 
> Felipe(reserva el día)
> 
> 
> Ya he reservado (a ver si pasamos de página).


¿Esto significa que no tenemos que reservar cada uno su entrada?

----------


## Ayy

no se si ha reservado en el laberinto, o se ha reservado el dia para nosotros....
xD

----------


## Dow

dow seguro que va...

no se me hace ni caso.

domingos curro

----------


## Ayy

de que hora a que hora Dowi¿?

----------


## Dow

de 8 de la tarde a 4 de la mañana xd

----------


## Ayy

pues quedamos a las 3 de la tarde.... y así vienes un poco...
que me debes una cosilla, y yo a ti otra....

----------


## Felipe

> [¿Esto significa que no tenemos que reservar cada uno su entrada?


Exacto. Están reservadas pero a tu nombre. Y como me sentía generoso, además he reservado el día en mi agenda.

----------


## Felipe

> pues quedamos a las 3 de la tarde.... y así vienes un poco...
> que me debes una cosilla, y yo a ti otra....


No sé el horario pero me da que tan pronto no abren. Como pronto a las 4 de la tarde, que es la hora a partir de la cual reciben reservas telefónicas.

----------


## rafa cama

Abren aproximadamente una hora antes del show. En este caso, a las 18:30.

Pero hay bares en las proximidades donde se puede tomar algo.

Si quedáis pronto, igual alguno nos pasamos hasta las 17;30 (que tenemos que ir a preparar las cosillas).

Saludines.

----------


## Ayy

Yo voto por quedar prontito, y hacer esto último.... para el dia 17 tratemos de tenerlo todo listo para asegurarnos de cuantos somos...
Aunque si Felipe ha reservado... ahora solo queda acordar la hora...  yo voto por quedar sobre las 4 para estar por algun baretillo...  y que vengan los protas!!  y luego si salimos un rato despues de la actuación... no pasa nada xD

----------


## Rafa505

Por mí bien.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A las 4... me pilla algo apurado, pero bueno, podría ser buena hora

----------


## Ayy

seré bueno malcom....
a las 16:02...
xD

----------


## eidanyoson

Prometo estar a partir de ls 16:03. Problemas de aparcamiento...

----------


## Rafa505

Sí sí, todos yo voy a las 16:02/03 y todo eso, ¿pero a dónde vais?, porque no hemos quedado en ningún sitio.

(Dos páginas más  :Lol:  )

----------


## eidanyoson

Hemos quedado en el Laberinto Mágico. Y a partir de las 16:01 aproximadamente. Y el día 30 de Abril.

 Esta vez, por mucho que alargéis no os va a salir  :mrgreen:

----------


## Rafa505

Espera, vamos a ver, ¿de cuál laberinto hablamos?.

----------


## eidanyoson

Del Mágico.  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ayy

que por donde queda¿? que yo lo he promovido... pero no se donde está..
xD

----------


## Rafa505

Por el rastro.

Pero vamos, si nos metemos en la página de la Plaza de las Artes y vemos el mapa nos enteramos de donde está.

----------


## Rafa505

*Quedamos en la parada de metro embajadadores, arriba, a las 16:03.*

----------


## rafa cama

> Por el rastro.
> 
> Pero vamos, si nos metemos en la página de la Plaza de las Artes y vemos el mapa nos enteramos de donde está.


En la página del Laberinto Mágico tenéis un mapita de esos de google.

http://www.laberintomagico.es/index....d=43&Itemid=79

O http://www.laberintomagico.es > seleccionamos EL LABERINTO MAGICO y luego LLEGAR A LA PLAZA DE LAS ARTES.

Saludines.

----------


## Ayy

sip... viendo el mapa, metro embajadores queda guay
ese o lavapies, que están mas o menos igual de cerca...
a ver... que levanten las manos los que decididamente vienen, sin contar a los del laberinto, que vendrán luego xD

----------


## rafa cama

Yo intentaré estar de 16:00 a 17:20 (y luego, por supuesto).

----------


## Ayy

vale... por lo que mas o menos he ido leyendo...

Rafacama
Rafa_505
Eidanyoson
Felipe
Franmanzaneda
Dow (un ratejo)
Gonzalo Orellana
swurhi
Ayy


Posibles (o del laberinto):
Poza, que creo que viene para esas fechas
Yago me dijo que igual se pasaba
Ella... me dijo que se quería venir..
Busyman (era del laberinto no?)


si me dejo a alguien perdonar...  me acabo de levantar...  :117:

----------


## Ayy

por cierto.....  y esto va para felipe....  reservaste en el laberinto :Confused:  es que entre unas cosas y otras no me he enterado... jaja

----------


## Swurhi

¡Hala! Justo el 30 estoy en Madrid recién llegada de Menorca y en mitad de camino de Salamanca... tengo que quedar con un colega que hace tiempo que no veo, pero creo que a las 16:00h podría ir... ¿puedo apuntarme?

----------


## Ayy

ala.... swurhi, ya no hay marcha atrás....    estás apuntada :D
jaja

----------


## keko

yo por aportar un mensaje...

quien de todos va por primera vez?

----------


## Ayy

Pues yo....  no... jeje  voy pro tercera... pero de aqui no he coincidido ni con eidanyoson ( que no es su primera), ni con Franmanzaneda.... (que creo que si es su primera.)  y con swurhi menos..

----------


## Ayy

Por cierto... pagina 14 ya... y quedan 2 semanas aun....
pasamos de la 15 con spam...

----------


## Rafa505

Ayu, vamos a medias con la apuesta si llegamos a la quince.  :Smile1:  

Pues eso, quedamos en la salida de Metro Embajadores a las 16:00, que para ahí el autobús también.

----------


## Felipe

> por cierto.....  y esto va para felipe....  reservaste en el laberinto es que entre unas cosas y otras no me he enterado... jaja


Sí, he reservado pero para este sábado a ver a Miguel Ajo y cía.  :Wink:  

En serio, no he reservado para el 30 (fue una coña entre Rafa505 y yo), lo que he hecho ha sido reservar la fecha en mi agenda, aunque todo dependerá de los partidos de mis hijos, eso es lo primero.

Creo que cada uno debe reservarse su propia entrada para la actuación de Rafa Cama, Busy y compañía, que luego hay líos.

Por cierto, Rafa505 ¿cuál es la boca del metro de Embajadores de "arriba"? ¿Y cuál es la de abajo? ¿Hay también una en el centro? ¿Y otra "pa dentro"?  :Wink:  Iré en coche.

----------


## Ayy

vale..
yo voto por poner una fecha limite... pongamos... el miercoles que viene, para asegurar quien viene y quien no... y reservar en funcion de eso X plazas..
os parece bien?

----------


## Felipe

> vale..
> yo voto por poner una fecha limite... pongamos... el miercoles que viene, para asegurar quien viene y quien no... y reservar en funcion de eso X plazas..
> os parece bien?


El miércoles que viene está en plena Semana Santa y muchos estaremos fuera (es decir, que estaré desconectado del mundo virtual durante unos días).

Yo no sabré hasta el miércoles/jueves de la semana en cuestión los horarios de los partidos de mis hijos, así que iré por libre.

----------


## Swurhi

Vale, así os conozco, aunque sólo sea para eso (estaré poco rato) ^^

Emmm... espero que no cambiéis ni la hora ni el lugar porque no sé si en estas vacaciones me miraré mucho esto... xD

¡Yo voy por primera vez!

----------


## Rafa505

Que cada uno se encargue de su reserva casi mejor.
Arriba me refería a la salida, no abajo, que sería donde se pican los billetes.  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo soy taaaaan malo que es como si fuera mi primera vez   :Oops:  


 (Espero que no empecéis con eso de que es obligatorio hacer un mínimo de un juego y esas cosas, jo...)

----------


## BusyMan

Ese domingo será la caña:

Rafa Cama
Carlos Vinuesa
Pablo Poza
Héctor Mancha
Fernando Figueras (yo :P)

O sea, no es que seamos los mejores, es que hace tiempo que no coincidimos los cinco y nosotros, por lo menos, nos lo vamos a pasar de locura.

Yo también me acercaré antes a saludaros... que al Eidan hace años que no le veo (qué poco te dejas ver).



Swurhi: Por si acaso te pierdes o te lías con las calles:  636 91 34 05 Que como tengas que esperar a que esta panda se ponga de aceurdo...

----------


## Swurhi

Jajajaja, gracias, te hago una perdida... así que el número desconocido que te hará una perdida en los próximos segundos será el mío!

----------


## Benji_

> vale... por lo que mas o menos he ido leyendo...
> 
> Rafacama
> Rafa_505
> Eidanyoson
> Felipe
> Franmanzaneda
> Dow (un ratejo)
> Gonzalo Orellana
> ...


Yo igual me animo también, que tiene pinta de apuntar maneras la cosa  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

Si cuando lo organiza una persona cualificada....   no llega a ningún lado... asi que organizándolo yo, a ver si se logra algo interesante... jeje

----------


## Dow

ais... intentaré a ver si cuela pedirme ese día... que me queda uno de vacaciones por pedir, y voy al laberinto...

----------


## Dow

ah, intentaremos llevar otra mulata jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

A Dowi y Benji, si queréis podemos quedar para bajar juntos o algo. total salimos casi del mismo sitio.



 ¿Mulata?   jejejejeje  8-)


 P.D. Bussy, es que las 3/4 partes de naranja me tiene mágicamente castrado  8) (espero que no lo lea), y esta vez, no me lo creo ni yo. A ver si no se echa para atrás. Toy más contentoooooooooooooo   :Smile1:  (por cierto jodío, anda que no has corrido ni na pa conseguir el fono de la fémina)

----------


## Ayy

ajaj uno que es rapido....  Fer "billy el niño" xD
Dow.... no lo intentaremos... hay que conseguirlo!

----------


## Dow

yejeee


ok eidan

----------


## Ayy

vamoooossss  que ya no queda nada....
decidamos... cada uno su reserva... o todos juntos¿? porque igual se queda alguno fuera...

----------


## Benji_

Pues ir comentando la reserva, a ver si me voy a quedar sin ir O:-)

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

Yo ya he reservado.

----------


## Dow

no me dan ese día, asique iré un ratillo prontito.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pero tenemos que reservar cada uno por nuestra cuenta??

----------


## Rafa505

Sí.

Si no este tema no se acabará nunca.

----------


## Ayy

algun telefono para reservar :Confused: ?    (pagina 17..... alli vamos..)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Eso digo yo, dejad algún teléfono para llamar. Y antes que la 17, va la 16  :117:

----------


## Rafa505

En la web de la Plaza.
Ya la he puesto por ahí creo.

----------


## rafa cama

En la web del laberinto http://www.laberintomagico.es arriba a la derecha tenéis los enlaces para hacer las reservas.

Y si no, en la página de la plaza http://www.laplazadelasartes.com

Saludines.

----------


## Benji_

Ale, otra reservada que ya tenía yo ganas de volver al laberinto  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo 2.

 Pues sí, para mí y para..., bueno, mejor lo veréis el día 30 

 8-) (y no, no es la mulata de la otra vez).

----------


## Ayy

uy eidan..... que majo... me invitas :Confused: ?   sabía que no me ibas a fallar....
aunque no esperaba esto de ti...  xD

yo aún no la he hecho... jeje al final me quedo fuera.. xD

----------


## Ayy

vaaale, acabo de darme cuenta (no lo había mirado antes..) que no puedo ir al laberinto... solo a la quedada de antes...
Pero me alegra haber promovido esta quedada desde el principio... aunque al final me quede yo solo un ratillo...
Cosas de currar.... cachis..

----------


## Dow

> vaaale, acabo de darme cuenta (no lo había mirado antes..) que no puedo ir al laberinto... solo a la quedada de antes...
> Pero me alegra haber promovido esta quedada desde el principio... aunque al final me quede yo solo un ratillo...
> Cosas de currar.... cachis..




jaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya te vale... como no me de tiempo a enseñarte las cosas (y tu a mi eso de las monedas), esta te la guardo  :117:

----------


## rafa cama

> Ya te vale... como no me de tiempo a enseñarte las cosas (y tu a mi eso de las monedas), esta te la guardo


Eso de ir a las quedadas para enseñar las cosas... 

¡Guarro!

----------


## eidanyoson

Si viene Ella de monedas te enseña lo que quieras. y si Ella no puede, lo hago yo. Aunque no sea lo mismo (tampoco tengo su nivel, en fin   :Oops:  )

----------


## Ayy

Ella es mi mulata para llevar.... cual es la tuya eidan?? xD
Gonzalo... nos da tiempo de sobra...   yo tengo que estar en el bernabeu a las 7 menos cuarto.... asi que supongo que me dará tiempo de sobra..
si quedamos a las 4... a las 5 ya te he enseñado "todo, todo" xD xD
asi que dont worry...
dowi.... deq ue te ries :Confused:  estamos igual tu y yo xD

----------


## keko

al final cuando era la quedada?

me apunté a una carrera para el día 30 y no se como terminaré... es la primera que corro

si voy, reservo, pero seguramente no asista.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mi mulata mola mucho. Tanto que cuando la veáis tendréis que ir recogiendo la baba. Y no, no es una coña.
 Si yo digo que no voy a un sitio, no voy. Si digo que voy, voy. Y si digo que conmigo va alguien espectacular, también es cierto.
 Sólo daré dos pistas:

 1ª Es mujer.

 2ª Es soltera.


 Lo demás lo verán aquellos que vengan.

 Por cierto, para que se sepa, está avisada ante posibles maniobras flirteantes de ciertos individuos... 8)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

8-)  8-)

Que peligro eso de llevar mujeres solteras a las quedadas...

----------


## Benji_

> Yo 2.
> 
>  Pues sí, para mí y para..., bueno, mejor lo veréis el día 30 
> 
>  8-) (y no, no es la mulata de la otra vez).


Uy, que viene acompañado, pues mi futura ha reservado también para el laberinto, pero ella dice que se viene despues cuando el laberinto, que no nos quiere cortar el rollo  :Smile1: 

(Y anda que no aguanta cosas de estas diariamente...)  :Smile1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

Por cierto, como ya dijimos, pero ahora puedo asegurarlo, este Laberinto va a ser MUY ESPECIAL, una auténtica celebración de los nueve meses que llevamos en cartel. En serio, si alguien alguna vez ha querido venir a vernos, este domingo es el día que yo recomendaría.

Estamos trabajando duro para conseguir que este sea el mejor LABERINTO de toda la temporada.

Esperamos que os guste.

Saludines.

----------


## The Black Prince

Para no salirme de mi tónica habitual con los de madrid:

Me dais envidia.

----------


## Ayy

Black.... vente! jeje

Rafa.... si ay sabí yo que por mi cumpleaños ibais a hacer algo especial    :( 
jeje

----------


## Dow

eidaaaaan, como quedamos?

yo posiblemente no lleve a la mulata, sino que vaya por sí mismo (sí, dije mismo, es mulato)

----------


## letang

Rafa, podríais repetir esa sesión el día 6 que estaré por allí, jeje.

A la vuelta de Almussafes quizá algunos volvamos con ganas de clausurar el finde con un laberinto.
Ya lo he hablado con Miguel Díaz a ver si quedamos esos dais que esté por Madrid. Y ese domingo, si puedo, acercarme al laberinto.

----------


## rafa cama

Lo comentaré, pero va a estar difícil, porque este día 30 se han dado una serie de condicionantes que van ahacerlo difícil de repetir (Pablo ha venido de Inglaterra, estamos disponibles más miembros del Laberinto que nunca...).

Lo que es seguro es que el hecho de que este sea "especial" no va en detrimento del resto. Que van a ser buenos y con todo el sabor de nuestro peculiar estilo.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

Es especial porque voy yo.   :Oops:   . Si ya lo sabía yo  :P  jejejee...

----------


## Ayy

Ala quitarme protagonismo.... :(  :(  :( 

Eidan.... porque va tu mulata...  no tu... xD

----------


## eidanyoson

Por lo que sé va  a ver un mulato y una mulata...

----------


## Ayy

El mulato para ti eidan....    yo se quien es :D
y la mulata.... pues ya se verá!
jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues tengo una cosilla que preguntarle. A ver si esta vez no sé escapa  :P .

 Y mi mulata es mía. Y cuando la veáis más, que la querréis acaparar...

----------


## Felipe

> Pues tengo una cosilla que preguntarle. A ver si esta vez no sé escapa  :P .
> 
>  Y mi mulata es mía. Y cuando la veáis más, que la querréis acaparar...


La mulata ¿no será la que yo te di la vez que viniste con tu mulato? Si es así, también puedo llevar alguna mulata.  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Esta es de verdad, pero ahora que lo dices, puedo llevar esa otra...   :Lol:  


 (¿También vas?, genial, tengo ganas de verte  :D )

----------


## Benji_

Por confirmar again:

 Metro embajadores, 16:03 ¿Es correcto?  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso tengo entendido yo.

----------


## Ayy

si pero vamos a alargar el margen de tiempo....
en embajadores entre las 16:00 y las 16:04  
4 minutos de margen... el que llegue antes, nos pensaremos si nos acompaña... y el que llegue despues....  le torturamos entre todos... muajajaja

----------


## Benji_

> si pero vamos a alargar el margen de tiempo....
> en embajadores entre las 16:00 y las 16:04  
> 4 minutos de margen... el que llegue antes, nos pensaremos si nos acompaña... y el que llegue despues....  le torturamos entre todos... muajajaja


Je, pues igual vais a tener que empezar a preparar los instrumentos de tortura. No se si tendré que llegar más tarde al evento (tengo otra historia en Madrid). ¿A donde os ireis después de las 16:03?

Un saludo,

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A mi me veréis allí a partir de las 16:02:34 

(A ver si llegamos a la pagina 18, leñe)

----------


## rafa cama

¿En qué salida? Supongo que la de C/ Miguel Servet. Confirmad, por favor.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  ¿Hay más de una salida?  :shock:

----------


## Rafa505

Hay alguno que va en autobús, podíamos quedar en la salida que da a la parada de autobús.

----------


## Dow

siento decir a ultimísima hora que no podré ir... asuntos de la protectora perruna.

----------


## Felipe

Pues yo sí iré. Y llevaré un amigo.

----------


## Benji_

> siento decir a ultimísima hora que no podré ir... asuntos de la protectora perruna.


Dow, si es por eso, se perdona cualquier cosa...

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

ya podeis ir contando cosas...

----------


## Ayy

Pues muy muy bien la quedada.... aunque no pudimos quedarnos algunos a la actuación, la quedada previa fue la leche.. (moriros de envidia) jeje
la mulata de eidan muy guapa, y muy dispuesta a subirnos la moral con sus grititos de asombro...  Benji, algo timido al principio, se apropió de todo el protagonismo "contandonos" su magia, ya que era una historia magica mas que un juego...
en una esquinita, rafa gonzalo y yo, haciendonos los despistados para no hacer ningun juego...  y en la otra unos cuantos Magos, haciendo sus las delicias ( y dando pie a las criticas de eidan...) de la "muggle" alli presente...
Como anécdota curiosa, como salir de una situación dificil ( eidan, tu muggle es muy puñetera... jaja), por Poza: " ah... que tienes 18... pues coje  mas que te hago un juego con 21 cartas.."   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

toca repetir..

----------


## Felipe

> Como anécdota curiosa, como salir de una situación dificil ( eidan, tu muggle es muy puñetera... jaja), por Poza: " ah... que tienes 18... pues coje  mas que te hago un juego con 21 cartas.."


... y en ese momento aparece Busy por detrás y se lo acaba arreglando, empalmando la carta en cuestión, cambiándosela por otra de dorso diferente y entregándosela un rato después. Busy siempre al acecho  :Wink:  

Pues la quedada muy bien, al principio un poco retraídos pero mi amigo enseguida empezó. Como dice Ayy, los de su zona estuvieron un poco más tímidos (será la edad  :Wink:  ). En la otra zona nos soltamos más (será también la edad :-(  ) porque la muggle nos iba señalando para hacer juegos. Una muggle que, como dice Ayy, era un poco puñetera, sobre todo para forzarle alguna carta, aunque todo se pudo arreglar (será que está bien enseñada). Lo cierto es que lo pasamos muy bien. Al final Ayy se marcó hasta un juego con la música de su móvil.

Fue una pena que no os pudierais quedar a la actuación del Laberinto. Si la quedada estuvo bien, la actuación fue genial, de verdad, no es por hacer la pelota a nadie, pero como dijo Rafa Cama, la de ayer iba a ser una actuación especial y lo fue. Enhorabuena a todos.

Me dejo para el final la opinión de la muggle: sin comentarios (porque Eidan es amigo mío, que si no...)

A ver si no pasa tanto tiempo hasta la siguiente quedada.

Alguien hizo algunas fotos ¿verdad?

----------


## Dow

:-(

----------


## Felipe

Por cierto, la muggle está fichada ya para el resto de quedadas (aunque no venga Eidan).

----------


## Mr Poza

Si alguien tiene fotos de la actuación a mi me interesan...

----------


## Isma84

hola a todos!!!
me hubiera encantado ir, a ver si para la proxima ( espero que no sea dentro de mucho   :Smile1:  ) puedo ir y me apunto y asi os conozco un poco y puedo compartir mis impresiones sobre la magia y aprender cosillas nuevas o mejorar las mias.   :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Sabía que no me la tenía que llevar. Siempre llama más la atención que yo.  :-( 


 Como dice Felipe, las actuaciones fueron deliciosas. Hacía tiempo que no disfrutaba tanto.

 En cuanto a fotos a ver si consigo alguna de las nuestras. Los demás, también podéis poner las vuestras.

 Y sí, en la cena me lo confirmó. La mulata se lo pasó de lo lindo, y dijo que quería repetir. Hasta insinuó algo de querer aprender y todo, pero supongo que esto ultimo se la pasará  8)

----------


## Jack

A ver si puedo ir a la próxima   :Smile1:

----------


## rafa cama

La verdad es que nos lo pasamos muy, muy bien. Y la cena (a pesar del diferente ritmo entre unos comensales y otros) también genial, sí señor.

En cuanto a la actuación, muchas gracias por los piropos, pero hombre... un pelín exagerados (aunque le ponemos muchas ganas, eso sí).

En fin, a esperar la próxima.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya sabes Rafa, fue culpa de la canela...  :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

ya,ya... que rapido echa eidan las culpas a los demas...

----------


## Felipe

> En cuanto a la actuación, muchas gracias por los piropos, pero hombre... un pelín exagerados (aunque le ponemos muchas ganas, eso sí).
> 
> En fin, a esperar la próxima.
> 
> Saludines.


De exagerados nada, *Rafa*. Llevo yendo más de año y medio a la Plaza de las Artes y he visto muchas actuaciones desde entonces y grandes magos. Vosotros quizá no tenéis su caché pero tenéis más juventud y todo se andará, y de verdad os digo que en pocas actuaciones de las que he visto he disfrutado tanto como con la vuestra.

No se trata sólo de ver magia, que por cierto lo hicistéis muy bien, con algún problemilla como la carta apuñalada, pero aún esa resistencia del puñal a clavarse provocó una mayor comicidad al efecto (sólo había que ver cómo se partía de risa Busy). Vuestra actuación es un espectáculo y como tal, fue muy bueno. Y así os lo premió al final el público con sus aplausos.

*Eidan*, cuando vaya por el aeropuerto te llamaré... para que me digas dónde está tu muggle.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

asi que al aeropuerto.... tomo nota...

----------


## Mr Poza

También es verdad que llevamos rodando los números bastante tiempo(algunos tienen mas de un año) y sabemos salir ante ciertos imprevistos. Ante otros como lo de la cartera, pues se opta por hacer el gracioso y ya esta.

Eidan el día 10 pillo un avion hacia Inglaterra...lo dejo caer

----------


## Carlos Vinuesa

Bueno, acabo de leer todo esto, hacía mucho tiempo que no entraba en el foro.

En  primer lugar siento no haber podido ir a la quedada (llegué a Madrid de viaje ese día con el tiempo justo para llegar al laberinto) y también siento no haber podido haceros mucho caso ese día, entre que había mucha gente y que yo volvía actuar justo después... Por lo que he leído (y lo que me han contado de la nueva versión de las cartas viajeras que se transforman en el juego de las 21 cartas, cambiando el color del dorso de la carta elegida :D), la quedada también salió muy bien.

Pero lo que quería era agradeceros a todos el haber ido al laberinto, el haberos reído tanto (aunque ya sabéis que me cabrea y me obliga a hacer cosas que acojonen  :Smile1: ), el habernos aplaudido y alabado de modo inmerecido y desproporcionado y todas las muestras de cariño de después de la actuación. Y sobre todo que hagáis posible, junto con el resto del público, que nos lo pasemos tan bien ahí arriba.

Muchas gracias a todos.

De modo más personal, muchas gracias a Fer, que en realidad fue el que empezó todo esto. Y muchas gracias a Gabi, Rober, Rafa, Guille, Héctor, Omar y del modo más especial a Pablo por todo, estar con ellos hace que todos los laberintos hayan sido especiales.

Nos vemos pronto.

Un abrazo, Carlos.

PD: Y después de estas pasteladas, ¿no sigue habiendo aquí algún hilo para criticar a David Blaine o algo así :D?

----------


## Benji_

> No se trata sólo de ver magia, que por cierto lo hicistéis muy bien, con algún problemilla como la carta apuñalada, pero aún esa resistencia del puñal a clavarse provocó una mayor comicidad al efecto (sólo había que ver cómo se partía de risa Busy).


"Clava el puñaaal... clavaaaa el puñaaal...."  :Wink1: 

Nada, me sumo a lo dicho hasta ahora: Me lo pasé en grande tanto en la quedada como con la actuación del laberinto.

Lo de Pablo y las cartas viajeras fué para mearse encima  :117:  unas risas. Yo espero no haber aburrido mucho con ese coñazo de historias que cuento cuando hago juegos. Allí hubo dos de los tres juegos que forman la rutina que presentaré al festival  :Wink1: .

También pude ver mil juegos estupendos, vamos para hacerlo cada semana  :Smile1: .

Y el laberinto, chicos, que os voy a decir: Yo debí de ir como al 3º o al 4º y la evolución ha sido brutal: Con la misma frescura pero mucho más rodados. Tanto yo como mi "mulata" se lo pasaron en grande (no teníamos más flashes... O:-)), y repetiremos, vaya si lo haremos.

Sé que fué un laberinto especial (muy muy divertido), pero no abandoneis la parte de cerca, hace el laberinto dificilmente sustituible como espectáculo mágico.

Por cierto a raiz de esta quedada se me ocurrió una idea (de estas de bombero) que desbrozaré algún dia en el foro, que podría tener por nombre "La cena de los muggles". Ya os contaré.

Como conclusión, una estupenda tarde. Tengo que poner la foto de la carta que se dejo en la salida del metro de embajadores, diciendole a los "iniciados" donde estaba el conclave  :117: .

Un saludo

----------


## mer

hola chavales!!!!  Soy la muggle!!!!!
Seguro que os acordais que sólo han pasado unos días desde la Kdd del domingo.

Os escribo para deciros a todos que volví encantada a casa por varias cosas. La primera pasar una tarde diferente, la segunda pasar una tarde con mi hermano que con esto de estar ennoviado no pasamos tanto tiempo juntos como antes y la tercera y más bonita pasar una tarde mágica de verdad.

Deciros que no perdáis esa ilusión que tenéis por dejar con la boca abierta a los muggles con con vuestros trucos.

Me parecisteis todos unas personas encantadoras sin excepción aunque tengo que decir que me dio mucha pena que no pudiéramos ir todos juntos a cenar después. 

En fin que espero que se repita y me volváis a sorprender con vuestras barajas y demás.

Mil besos magos.

Mer

----------


## Felipe

Hola Muggle. Me alegro que lo pasaras bien a pesar de ser un poco puñetera a la hora de elegir las cartas. Ya te avisaremos para la próxima quedada, aunque no venga tu hermano.

Sí es cierto que fue una pena no quedarse a la cena, pero es que me conozco a Busy y compañía y nos iban a dar las tantas, pero como yo soy una persona seria (no como vosotros) tenía que ir a recuperar sueño ya que el sábado y el domingo me hicieron madrugar mis hijos con sus partidos, sin mencionar el cambio de hora (para ahorrar enegía 8)  ).

----------


## BusyMan

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras palabras.

Yo lo disfruté como pocas veces! Y sé que el resto de nosotros también.

El resultado fue un poco puñetero y hemos tenido unas autocríticas bastante duras, pero el buen espíritu hizo que se sintiese por todo el público como algo especial.

Hay a alguien a quien tengo que seguir pidiéndole perdón por haberle incrustado una baraja en la frente   :Oops:   no fue por muggle sino por mi mala puntería.


Felipe, la cena fue tranquila. Yo a las 4 y media de la mañana ya estaba llegando a casa. Lo de levantarse a las 7 ya fue más duro.

Un abrazo.

----------


## rafa cama

> Yo lo disfruté como pocas veces! Y sé que el resto de nosotros también.


¡Y que lo digas! Hubo momentos en que estábamos en el camerino literalmente por los suelos de la risa...

Y anda que... no me acordaba yo de lo de la baraja...

Felipe, yo me fui a las 12 más o menos.

Merce, eres bienvenida a cualquier quedada que quieras apuntarte...

Aunque ya sabes que en los restaurantes sirven antes (pero muuuucho antes) a los magos (bueno, a algunos no).

Saludines.

----------


## Dow

y yo pasé la tarde currando...   :(  :(  :(

----------


## Ayy

Y ahora se quda sin avisar y con canarios rebeldes... xD

----------


## Felipe

> Felipe, la cena fue tranquila. Yo a las 4 y media de la mañana ya estaba llegando a casa. Lo de levantarse a las 7 ya fue más duro.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Ves, ya sabía yo que pasaría eso. Yo también me levanto a las 7 pero tú tienes una juventud que te lo permite y uno ya va teniendo unos añitos a cuestas... ¿Y qué le digo a mi mujer a esas horas? ¿Entro dando las campanadas, como en el chiste?

A ver si para la próxima quedada no necesitamos 18 páginas y varios meses.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht! Ayy, ¡no seas chivato hombre!  :evil: 



  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A ver si me pongo esta noche y subo las fotos que ahora no tengo tiempo.

La quedada genial, la muggle también, en fin, todo bien menos por que en el último momento no pude ir al Laberinto  :evil:

----------


## mike

A ver si a la proxima quedada puedo ir, nose si para ir se requiere algo.

Bueno pues eso, aver si para la proxima puedo ir.

----------


## rafa cama

> nose si para ir se requiere algo.


Saber el lugar y la hora, y estar en ese lugar a esa hora. Una vez allí, mirar si hay algún friki con una baraja. Lo más posible es que estemos varios.  :Smile1: 

En serio, lo que mola es que asista todo el que quiera.

Saludines.

----------


## mike

Gracias rafa, supongo que antes quedaria con alguien, oprque me daria mucha verguenza.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Vergüenza de ser tan friki como Rafa Cama? ya es difícil ya...  :D  :D 

 En serio, ¿qué tienes que perder?

----------


## mike

jajajajajaja na na, si luego yo soy muy suelto jajaja, no enserio, claro que ire, tengo ganas de conocer gente. 

A ver si preparais otra dentro de poco

----------


## Ayy

Pues ala... id poniendo fecha xD

----------


## Abeljesy

Si lo haceis el 3º o 4º fin de semana de este mes, podremos ir 4 canarios que estamos haciendo los intensivos de la escuela de Ana Tamariz (estaremos en el 3º y último). UN saludo y avisad

----------


## rafa cama

Pues... parece que empieza a fraguarse...

----------


## Ayy

Bueno, pues para el último, ya está decidido.
No se número, pero está bien... que alguien lo mire en el calendario que hoy estoy vago.. jeje
Lugar??   Hora??  Dia :Confused:  
decir lo que mejor os venga, pero yo prefiero un sabado... (transportes mejores si luego vamos a algun lado..)
y que se vaya apuntando gente..
- 4 canarios
-Rafa Cama, que por hablar ya está incluido
-Eidan + muggle
- Gonzalo (este viene a todas..)
- Rafa505, tambien viene....
- Mike
- Yo

y quien mas quiera/pueda!!

un saludo!

----------


## Abeljesy

entonces el *Sábado 26 de Abril* y nosotros los canarios y el grupo terminamos el curso a las 20:00 así que a partir de esa hora podemos fijar una. Nuestra zona es la de Atocha. Podemos quedar en algún sitio y tupirnos a magia o si hay que moverse a otro sitio lo comento entre la gente. ¿Qué les parece?

----------


## mike

Hombre yo todavia nose si puedo ir, pero lo mas seguro es que si, asique apuntarme a mi tambien, si no pudiera ir por algun motivo ya lo comunico antes

----------


## Ayy

actualizada la lista!
apuntarse mas.....   que es gratis!!

----------


## Isma84

Holaaaa,
Yo de momento me apunto y cuando se sepa el dia concreto pues confirmo. en pricipio mientras no sea en el puente de mayo  :Oops: 
saludos a todossss

----------


## rafa cama

> entonces el *Sábado 26 de Abril* y nosotros los canarios y el grupo terminamos el curso a las 20:00 así que a partir de esa hora podemos fijar una. Nuestra zona es la de Atocha. Podemos quedar en algún sitio y tupirnos a magia o si hay que moverse a otro sitio lo comento entre la gente. ¿Qué les parece?


ya se sabe el día concreto.

----------


## Dow

anda... si ese día sí puedo ir a la quedada!

----------


## Ayy

Sabado 26 a las 16:00, vamos al retiro a hacer magia ( por poner un plan) y a las 20:00 nos volvemos para atocha, a la escuela de ana tamariz  a recoger a los canarios, si quereis pasamos dentro para verlo... y luego vamos a cenar por ahi...
me parece un buen plan... :D

----------


## Rafa505

> - Rafa505, tambien viene....


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ya veremos... no voy fijo.

----------


## Ayy

mas te vale que si.... :twisted:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

3, 2, 1... apuntado!

----------


## Ayy

4 canarios
-Rafa Cama, que por hablar ya está incluido
-Eidan + muggle
- Gonzalo (este viene a todas..)(ya estabas apuntado)
- Rafa505, tambien viene....
- Mike
- Isma84
- Yo
-DOW DOW DOW DOW DOW

Rafa_cama, tu vienes?? que te he apuntado sin preguntar...

----------


## rafa cama

En principio sí.

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  :shock:  ¿Yooooooooooooo?

----------


## Rafa505

Sí porque estás en la lista, es que esto funciona así.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

Es posible que consiga un " mulato " de los que tanto os gustan...
que depende de unas fechas ... jejeje
merece la pena venir...  :117: 

Eidan, es un buen mulato... te gustará

----------


## Dow

eidan, te mete a tí que no has dicho nada, y a mi que sí lo he dicho no me hace ni caso, el tio perro este.

----------


## Ayy

mejor?¿?

----------


## Felipe

¿Y a mí no me metes? ¿O es que ya sabías que no puedo ese día? :-(

----------


## Isma84

Perfecto, me parece un buen plan contad conmigo y asi os conozco un poco.
Aunque yo magia no se mucha asi que poca haré..
Nos vemos

----------


## Auriga

Aahh!!, que putada, curro ese sábado por la tarde, con la magia claro, hasta las 20h estaré ocupado.

Recomendación; si es una nueva quedada a parte de la que se inicia en este tema, ¿no convendría iniciar un nuevo tema con el título y fecha de la quedada??, asíla gente se entera mejor si hay nuevas quedadas y no tiene que estar leyendo páginas hasta encontrarla.

Otra idea es: en un tema(de quedadas) en el que se van retocando las fechas, lugares o información importante, debería ponerse(y actualizarse) en la primera página(primer mensaje), así al abrirlo aparece la informacíón necesaria y actualizada, y repito, así no tendríamos que leer todos los mensajes para ver por donde va la cosa.

y si puedo vamos a cenar, mi compi Dani y yo.


Saludos

----------


## darth fer

Pues ya me revienta no poder pillarme el AVE y plantarme allí, que estaré con algunos preparando cosillas para el domingo por la tarde.

Tal vez para la próxima...  :-(  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo veo bien la propuesta dos post más arriba...

 (Creo que no podré ir, os lo confirmaré en cuanto yo mismo me entere  :roll: )

----------


## Ayy

Eidan.... veo que no lo entiendes....   si estás en la lista, no puedes faltar....
viene en la constitucion... asi que tu verás... 
venir, o enfrentarte a la ley...  oseae a mi y a gonzalo tirándote monedas a la cabeza.... :twisted:

----------


## Anamaga

Yo intentaré ir, no se si hacer magia, que aún me pongo muy nerviosa pero a veros seguro y asi os conozco a los que vayais.
Besos :P

----------


## Rafa505

Ayy, abre un tema nuevo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ayy, es que si va chica nueva no puedo ir. Soy muy vergonzoso y no podría hacer nada de nada. De magia, me refiero   :Oops:  

 A ver que se puede hacer...

----------


## Dow

aaaanda peeeerrooo

----------


## rafa cama

Yo intentaré llevar también a mi muggle.

Saludines.

----------


## Anamaga

eidanyoson, no te preocupes, yo paso desapercibida y ya no tienes escusa para ponerte nervioso, a ver si me voy a quedar sin verte hacer magia :| , jeje.
besos

----------


## rafa cama

Por cierto, ¿nadie hizo fotos de la última?

----------


## Iván Manso

El día 26 no tengo nada planeado. Así que si no me sale ninguna actuación para ese día lo más seguro es que vaya. Ya diréis el lugar exacto y la hora para no liarnos. Eso sí, si voy, magia a tope eh?? Nada de irse pronto jeje

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Dramagic

Pues en principio contad conmigo a partir de las 19:30. Tengo comunión antes pero me da tiempo a ir luego de magias por los madriles.

Eso si, como dice Ivan..magia a tope hasta tarde, jeje.


PD: Se puede continuar la quedada el 27, que hay una actuación muy chula en la plaza de las artes a las 21:15.  :Wink:

----------


## Iván Manso

A ver David, este hilo no es para hacer publicidad... pero si se puede... podemos empezar la quedada el 25 y os venís a verme a La plaza de las artes que actúo con Nelo y Carlos Vinuesa (creo)... así que si queréis hacemos la primera quedada de tres dias en la historia de Magiapotagia   :Wink:  

un saludo

Iván Manso (aprovechando la cobertura)

----------


## rafa cama

Y la de las 19:30 del 27, por supuesto...

----------


## Ayy

ya se verá no?? xD

----------


## markoos

Chic@s, con permiso me apunto.

Eidan, te animas o no?

Nos vemos. Gracias.

----------


## YaGo

¿Por qué no iniciáis un nuevo hilo? He leído esto de casualidad....

¿Dónde es la quedada? ¿A qué hora?  Quizá pudiera ir, que hace tiempo que no veo a nadie...

----------


## Dow

hay otro hilo


http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...128&highlight=

----------


## eidanyoson

Mi no poder :( 

 Yo solo quedar cerca. Tu saber. 

 (Es que no puedo gastar).

----------

